# Cottage Row, Norfolk, April 2014



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 22, 2014)

These derelict cottages are on the same road, starting at number 1 and then number 8 and 9. Number 1 was a gentleman's home and place of work, his workshop was a car mechanics. Sadly not much left in the way personal details and the building had seen better days. 
After leaving and driving a small way down the road we spot another derelict cottage, upon approaching the building it becomes clear there are 2 cottages number 8 and 9. Again not much left, lots of peeling wallpaper and curtains. 
Hope you enjoy...


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Apr 22, 2014)

love it, great find


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 22, 2014)

These are wonderful houses, I love those old bakelite light switches.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 22, 2014)

How many places have you done in norfolk stealth ha ha..great place again,great shots..you need to invite me on your explores next time,maybe I can show you a few


----------



## Dani1978 (Apr 22, 2014)

Wow you've been a busy bee in our neck of the woods indeed. I really like these photos There's loads of different textures and funky patterns, great find. The last pic my favourite.


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 22, 2014)

Great report again, there must be more derelict places in Norfolk than the rest of the country. Think its time for a visit 
(Looks like he could have been driving a Mini 5.20 x 10s)


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 23, 2014)

Cracking find,thanks for sharing.


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 23, 2014)

done the best you can do with this, lovely shots you have made it appealing


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 23, 2014)

Fab!! Great photos!


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 23, 2014)

Love these old cottages. Sadly few (if any) of them standing empty here down south.


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 23, 2014)

Excellent again
love the hanging wallpaper and skanky curtains!


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 24, 2014)

You're an exploring machine! Brilliant shots as always. Doe's look like it needs a spot of gardening though...


----------



## Kezz44 (Apr 29, 2014)

Nice looking explore! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## caradon (Apr 30, 2014)

Great report I need to venture out more


----------

